# Creatine Monohydrate vs. Creatine Ethyl Ester



## Biggzy (Oct 6, 2005)

Differences among the two.

Do you use either? If so which one?

Has it improved your workouts? strength? size? etc.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 6, 2005)

CEE>Mono


----------



## PrincePaul (Oct 6, 2005)

Just beware of the CEE if you have a weak stomach.  That stuff will WRECK you, if you do.  

Luckily, I eat nails and lightbulbs for breakfast...so I'm ok with it.


----------



## jram (Oct 6, 2005)

Biggzy said:
			
		

> Differences among the two.
> 
> Do you use either? If so which one?
> 
> Has it improved your workouts? strength? size? etc.


Hey Biggzy;

The difference between the two is that the CEE is a monohydrate but with an ethyl ester molecule attached which supposedly has a better absorption rate.

I've used C-Mono before and not responded too well.

I presently use VNS-Jacked which is a combination of CEE and a Nitric Complex and find the CEE combination works better for me.

Yes, it has improved my workouts not only in strength and size but, also in energy and endurance. 

Peace


----------



## Biggzy (Oct 6, 2005)

jram said:
			
		

> Hey Biggzy;
> 
> The difference between the two is that the CEE is a monohydrate but with an ethyl ester molecule attached which supposedly has a better absorption rate.
> 
> ...



Hmm. thanks for the info jram. So basically C-mono is not really worth it?

PrincePaul: LOL, nails and lightbulbs are high in protein.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 6, 2005)

Is ethyl ester more expensive?
In another thread, someone mentioned no loading.  is that true? Because I always had a problem with loading Monohydrate, and by that i mean I never did.

Edit- I just read the article on BB.com
I think the next time I bulk I may try this.

or will it be just as good while cutting??


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 6, 2005)

there is no bloat, i dont see why it would be a negative on a cut.  i say cee on.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> there is no bloat, i dont see why it would be a negative on a cut.  i say cee on.




What brand would you suggest.
There is a really cheap one on BB.com, 500 grams, for 19.99 + shipping
But I've never ordered anything offline, and am not sure about it...


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 7, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> What brand would you suggest.
> There is a really cheap one on BB.com, 500 grams, for 19.99 + shipping
> But I've never ordered anything offline, and am not sure about it...


 I just use the basic bulk kind on BN, so I'm sure the quality of the bb.com and bn.com ones aren't that different.  However, I think BN's prices are better, even with the sale that bb's having.

 I'd go with BN


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2005)

Ditto

Higher Power... BB.com's brand had some purity issues previously


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 7, 2005)

How do you guys take it? According to the directions on the label?
2 grams  3 times a day or what?

Edit- Well Ive read a lot about it now, and I'm definently going to get it at some point.
I'm cutting right now, so I may wait until early 2006.  But it sounds great from everyone
But it supposedly tastes like the most horrible thing ever, but I can get past that.

Would you suggest it on a cut? despite added water?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 7, 2005)

Like I said, I would recommend it, even on a cut.  Also, I would advise taking it by taking a scoop and pouring it on your mouth and then washing it down with some fruit juice.  It's that bad.  You simply can't mix it with anything to make it acceptable.


----------



## Island Roots (Oct 7, 2005)

Stop being such a pussy. It isn't that bad. I mix BN's CEE with dextrose and water. It isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be. Sure, you give off the wonderful bitter face after taking it but it isn't that bad. Just chug it down and you'll only taste it at the end. I mix mine with probably 4 ounces of water and a tablespoon or two of dextrose.

 Edit: and if you do get fruit juice, make sure citric acid isn't listed on the ingredients as citric acid combats the advantages of CEE.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## lowry05 (Oct 10, 2005)

i just started using CE2 by MRI (same people who make NO2) kinda pricy, 60$ for a bottle of 180 caps. Been using it for a week now and have seen minor differences, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 10, 2005)

lowry05 said:
			
		

> i just started using CE2 by MRI (same people who make NO2) kinda pricy, 60$ for a bottle of 180 caps. Been using it for a week now and have seen minor differences, will let you know how it goes.



thats way too much.

Get it from www.bulknutrition.com

They have 1000 grams for $34.00 +shipping.


----------



## PrincePaul (Oct 11, 2005)

It IS pretty foul tasting.


----------



## icanrace (Oct 11, 2005)

I am a good responder to creatine. I gave CEE a fair trial and I was not impressed at all. Of course everyone's body responds differently, but I am 100% convinced that monohydrate is the best for me. 
Right now I am taking Higer Power creatine from bb.com and I am loving it. Then again, mono is mono IMO.
I do not ever load, however I take (1) tsp before and after my workout. Some might say this is a waste or not necessary, but it works well for me and I like the results I get from it. 
Good luck!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 11, 2005)

I Cee...


----------



## DIVINITUS (Oct 11, 2005)

The biggest problem I have with CEE is the fact it doesn't mix for shit.  I mix it with Powerade or grape juice and it stays in little balls and just floats around in it no matter how much I mix.  The taste is bad, but if it mixed like Mono I wouldn't care because I wouldn't be choking on chunks of it on the way down!


----------



## ultraman2000 (Oct 18, 2005)

is it the same ith dicreatine citrate??


----------



## TheSaint (Oct 19, 2005)

I mix 1 tsp of HP CEE with water before my WO and 1 tsp w. Beverly Glutamine and water PWO. Its really not that bad if you can refrain from being a Pussy and just suck it up for a week. After that you get used to it. I tried dumping the scoop in my mouth and chasing it with something, but that burned the hell out of my throat. Just drink it and dont worry about it.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 3, 2005)

I mix BN's CEE with a small bottle of Gatorade and haven't noticed any change in the taste.


----------



## Biggzy (Nov 3, 2005)

I finally started taking CEE from BulkNutrition 3 days ago and it tastes fucking disgusting, but if you chug it, its not that bad. Haven't noticed a difference yet, however its only been 3 days. So after a good 2 weeks or so I'll let you guys know.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 3, 2005)

You will get used to it .


----------



## AndretheGiant (Dec 21, 2005)

I was told that Ce2 uses unsaturated fats as a transport system, decreasing the necessity of glucose and water.  Not that Im gonna decrease my water intake but I would use it if the results were the same and I could stay away from sugar whenever possible.

Is this true?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 21, 2005)

go to bulknutrition.com, and look for bulk creatine you can buy ethyl ester cheap, like a kilo(2.2lb) for like 20.00


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 21, 2005)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1533

it is 34.99 for 1000 grams, or they sell smaller ones for less.


----------



## pris (Mar 1, 2006)

*re*

how much does it cost for shipping and duties from bulknutrition to canada anyone ?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 1, 2006)

pris said:
			
		

> how much does it cost for shipping and duties from bulknutrition to canada anyone ?


I got mine from Bodybuilding.com. Shipping was ~CA$8  (on you total) + Customs fee ~CA$10 (when picking it up from Canada Post). Those amounts will vary depending what the rest of your order is.


----------



## pris (Mar 1, 2006)

*re*

thanks my order are on the way


----------



## GreatGazu (May 10, 2009)

*CEE for Strength or Endurance?*

Do you guys use CEE for strength or endurance? 

I'm a boxer and started taking CEE last to help give me more energy thru long workouts. So far it's made my workouts a lot more difficult because it upsets my stomach. It seems like I have more energy but it's offset by how bad my stomach feels. 

If CEE is not for me, does anybody have recommendations for endurance or energy supplements?


----------



## leevill (Jul 2, 2010)

who gives a shit what it tastes like does it work?


----------



## JMRQ (Jul 2, 2010)

leevill said:


> who gives a shit what it tastes like does it work?



He said it was irritating his stomach making it was hard to work out...

And in other CEE news, I remember I thought it was tasting neutral just like Monohydrate, so I ordered 500g of raw CEE thinking I'd just mix it with juice... how wrong I was...


----------

